

Show HN: I write a book about RethinkDB in one year - kureikain

Hi all,<p>I like RethinkDB a lot. One year ago, I started to document it because I want to learn more about it. At first, I blog, at one point I started to writing it in markdown, using pandoc to convert it into PDF then I switched to Leanpub.<p>At some point, I almost abandon it. But finally I make effort to go back and almost finish it.<p>Here is the result of one year:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;simplyrethinkdb<p>I also open source it on here(But it helps if you make an purchase on leanpub anyway :D):<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kureikain&#x2F;simplyrethink<p>The book is still WIP though.<p>It would be great if someone can help me to review it, or&#x2F;and write a foreword for it. drop me a line, my email is on github.<p>Thanks.
======
johannsg
Good job! But might I suggest finding an editor, or perhaps even a co-writer
to help clean-up syntax and grammar.

~~~
kureikain
Yes, I definetely have to work that out. Some of HN readers contacted me to
help me out review the book.

------
tinhnguyen
Thank you for opening source! Added to my reading list.

